# Corner steadies - are they effective?



## zappy61

Just got back from a few days in Herefordshire. It was quite windy and the van did move a bit despite the steadies being down. I have never been completely sold on them but I wondered do others feel the same way? Are they an unnecessary add on? or am I not using them correctly?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## rickwiggans

We had them fitted as an extra to our last M/H, and used them once in 3 years. It was particularly windy, and they seemed to make little or no difference. Current M/H came ready fitted with them, and we've never used them. I certainly wouldn't pay any extra in future to have them, and in fact may well take them off the current vehicle. I'm sure others will have similar views, just as I'm sure others will think the opposite!

Rick


----------



## spindrifter

Litttle effect - used ours twice in 3 years. 

Took 'em off to save the weight.

Cheers

David


----------



## Jagman

I use mine to stop the van moving around as anyone gets in or out and when we generally walk around inside. We find the movement in those circumstances a bit uncomfortable and the stability provided by the steadies makes us feel as though we have turned the van from a 'motor' to a 'home'. Its part of the setting-up-on-site ritual I suppose.

I agree that they don't completely stop the van rocking in strong wind and it can be a bit of a 'work out' winding them up and down especially if you haven't done it for a while. Mine were particularly stiff on our first trip this season but WD40 came to the rescue. I've tried to use an electric drill with socket attached to operate them, which I've seen tuggers do, but neither of mine have enough torque.

On balance I think steadies are OK but I know loads of folks who never use them.

Hope to tour the Wye Valley/Herefordshire area soon ourselves, had a great week down there last year. Any recommendations?

Happy travels


----------



## geordie01

if we are stopping for more than a couple of nights i deploy the steadies as they do seem to work on our van. also if it is wndy during the night i lower them just to stop them from clanking and waking us up


----------



## Rapide561

*Steadies*

Hi

Little or no use in my opinion.

Russell


----------



## trevorf

I think it depends on the layout of your van. They make the biggest difference to a rear lounge with large rear overhang.

With a front lounge you probably will not feel any difference.

Trevor


----------



## ingram

It probably depends on the length of the rear overhang. I had absolutely no need for them on the Renault Panel Van but the Autocruise has a large overhang and just walking about towards the rear causes wobble and bounce.

Never considered using them for wind stability though.

Harvey


----------



## CPW2007

I'm not sure what corner steadies on our m/h achieve either. Up or down, the vehicle will still rock slightly on its suspension when we move around or it gets really windy. They came with the towbar (I think? :? ) as they are attached to the underside of the towbar spars. The only thought I have is that they take up the weight of the overhang when we are set up when out and about?

Regards

Chris


----------



## rrusty

Used them a few times but cant be bothered with them now.


----------



## bigbazza

On my old Autotrail (1992) on a Merc chassis you got sea sick if you didn't use them, on my new Autotrail (2005) Fiat Ducato chassis, it's very steady without them.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

We use them all the time as it reduces the movment of the van. You do need to wind them down hard though to take the slack up in the suspension. Our are like little bottle jacks (telescopic) and not they type that comes down as an arm.

Andy


----------



## SaddleTramp

When we had steadies it was too much of a pain in the ar*e to lower them for what they did, But wild camping is not getting a lot of level ground so I had hydraulic levellers fitted amazing within 2 minutes perfectly level AND rigid no amount of wind moves us and if anyone moves in the night, Not a Milli of movement.


----------



## UncleNorm

Used them TWICE in ten years. The second time, I drove off with them DOWN! It took an hour to refit them. :roll:  

Since then, I've advised other folk to "PUT THE WHEELBRACE ACROSS YOUR PEDALS" as a reminder! I've seen others try the same trick!! :wink:


----------



## time-traveller

zappy61 said:


> Just got back from a few days in Herefordshire. It was quite windy and the van did move a bit despite the steadies being down. I have never been completely sold on them but I wondered do others feel the same way? Are they an unnecessary add on? or am I not using them correctly?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Graham


Unless you're on concrete it is absolutely essential to wind them down on to a substantial pad of some kind - a one foot length of old plank would be ideal. If you rely on the small footprint of the corner steady alone the initially small movement of the van transmitted through the steady will cause it to burrow in to the surface within minutes and render them totally ineffective. Used properly they will undoubtedly make a big difference, especially when it's windy or when there are children ricocheting about !


----------



## richardjames

I put mine down every time because they steady the van. Mine are not the wind down type but a click and drop variety - no time no problem


----------



## 116388

Good thread, good question because I am at the re fit stage with my camper and have been wondering if I should place the bed at the back across the axles or down the side of the camper to allow for my viking like love making..... 8) :roll: 

I did the standing sway test. Bed across the back and the camper would move dramatically but allow better living space. Bed down the length of the can and very little movement but layout would suffer a little. Corner steadies were on my 'to buy' list but I'm not so sure now having read some of these repsonses.

Shane.....


----------



## EJB

My experience....I do believe in caravan type steadies. However they really need to operate 'across' the MH. Mine are on a fore and aft line and certainly don't do too much steadying.
Obviously the vehicle rocks sideways much more than fore and aft!! :wink:


----------



## zappy61

Thanks for the replies very interesting. I do use two squares of timber about 150mm square to rest them on but I don't wind them up and down a couple of times which I will try. I am never sure how much torque to give them because I know they are meant to steady not jack up. Ted hit on a good point the movement is side to side because the steadies are on the two main chassis supports on the alko chassis so I don't think there is anything you can do about that. I would like the hydraulic levellers but I think they may be a bit pricey and the co-pilot will have other expenditure priorities! 

Jagman, we stayed at Townsend farm in the Best of British a bit pricey £18 fully serviced pitch but a very nice site. Gets busy weekends though but we will go again. 

Regards, 

Graham


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Use them most of the time. Rear fixed bed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave P


----------



## JockandRita

We've got them, tried them, and never used them again. Rear fixed bed.

Jock.


----------



## xgx

I have the Fiamma steadies (look like axle stands :wink: ) bought pack of 4 plastic ones but only use 2

They can be a pita to put under each time but....

They're just enough to dampen the side to side rock so that if you're having a cuppa and someone enters the van you don't need a bib :lol:


----------



## time-traveller

JockandRita said:


> We've got them, tried them, and never used them again. Rear fixed bed.
> 
> Jock.


Wot ... with an Avator like yours?

Are you _all mouth _then?


----------



## ingram

Just to add: the steadies on my Autocruise are 'Atwood'. They can be found on Marcle Leisure website, O'Learys, I think and probably other places.

They are a leg which swings down and then extends to touch the ground. They were each fitted to a chassis rail in a longitudinal position. They were very difficult to unlatch without laying on the ground and stretching to reach them. I fitted a steel plate to each chassis rail to accept the steadies turned through 90 deg. I can now reach them easily from the rear of the 'van by just crouching down and unlatching them.

One problem with this type is that if on a slope, the rear of the 'van can be too close to the ground to swing the legs down: then you can't use them  

Harvey


----------



## CPW2007

Now these would do the job - a pair at each end maybe??!! :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: 8O  8O 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## motaman

*steadies*

i agree there not a lot of bottle me and the mrs broke ours in a week


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I also use them as an anti theft device.
One of those locking leg thingies from my caravanning days

Dave P


----------



## JockandRita

time-traveller said:


> Wot ... with an Avator like yours?
> 
> Are you _all mouth _then?


I wondered how long it would take for someone to pick up on that one.

If you must know, lowering the steadies unduly lessens the natural human experience.................................of having a kiss and a cuddle. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: Whatever is there to be "all mouth" about?

Jock. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

But staedies keep everything on the level :lol: 
Dave P


----------



## time-traveller

JockandRita said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wot ... with an Avator like yours?
> 
> Are you _all mouth _then?
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would take for someone to pick up on that one.
> 
> If you must know, lowering the steadies unduly lessens the natural human experience.................................of having a kiss and a cuddle.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Whatever is there to be "all mouth" about?
> 
> Jock. :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah - well I don't suppose you DO need 'em then ... for _just a kiss and a cuddle_ And remembering it was you who said you've only used them once ........ :blob: :sex:

:lol:


----------



## xgx

JockandRita said:


> Whatever is there to be "all mouth" about?
> 
> Jock. :wink:


I think it was Max Bygraves who said something like 'I wouldn't mind your mouth full of tanners'

There's always one Jock :wink: (on a bad day there are several :lol: :lol:

"steady as she goes"


----------



## JockandRita

xgx said:


> I think it was Max Bygraves who said something like 'I wouldn't mind your mouth full of tanners'
> 
> There's always one Jock :wink: (on a bad day there are several :lol: :lol:
> 
> "steady as she goes"


Nice one Graham. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------

